# Purple flowers and some sort of ivy?



## JustRandy (May 28, 2013)

Both of these do extremely well in my acid soil. They grow pretty much anywhere, never show any deficiency signs, can be hacked to bits with a mower and come right back.

This one (flower) I'm just curious about. You can see the vine in the background.










This one I want to plant more of. At a time when every other leaf on my property is yellow and deficient looking, look at how dark green these are!










Nevermind the poison ivy on the left there. I know what that is.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

I'll think of the 1st but not before someone else does; I've grown it before. The 2nd is vinca and is invasive. Pretty purple flower in the spring and good for banks but don't let it get out of hand.

ETA. It's Campion.


----------



## JustRandy (May 28, 2013)

Are you sure its vinca? I've never seen any flowers on it in 3 yrs.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

The flowers are very sparse particularly in shade. Do a search for vinca images and I think you'll agree. It does spread, yes?

BTW, if you missed it, the 1st is Campion. Nice flower.


----------



## JustRandy (May 28, 2013)

Vinca has smooth leaves. Mine has teeth. 










Wiki says " In India the plant is known as sadaphuli meaning "always flowering"." This one is nothing I would call "always flowering".

Then it says "The flowers, produced through most of the year, are salverform". I've never seen flowers. This doesn't seem to be vinca.

It spreads, but its taken 3 yrs to climb 3-4ft up my dogwood and cover about 40-50% of the rootzone on the ground. Its nothing that I would say it tenacious or anything. Its just growing moderately. If its outpacing anything, its because it thrives in these acid conditions.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Okay. I guess I'm wrong about the other one, too.


----------



## JustRandy (May 28, 2013)

I searched champion flower and didn't see anything that looked like it. I'm just curious about the flower. I really want to know what the viney thing is.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

https://www.google.com/search?q=cam...Hc8wTS84HgDw&ved=0CAoQ_AUoAQ&biw=1024&bih=624

https://www.google.com/search?q=cam...Hc8wTS84HgDw&ved=0CAoQ_AUoAQ&biw=1024&bih=624


----------



## JustRandy (May 28, 2013)

Lychnis coronaria (Rose Champion). Good work!

I think the vine is purple wintercreeper. http://davesgarden.com/guides/pf/showimage/70927/#b

Its a Cat 3 invasive. Category 3 - Exotic plant that is a minor problem in Georgia natural areas, or is not yet known to be a problem in Georgia but is known to be a problem in adjacent states.

Tall Fescue is a cat 3 invasive and they sell it in giant bags at lowes. Bermuda grass is a cat 2 invasive (even worse), lowes sells that too. I hate bermuda grass! http://www.gaeppc.org/list.cfm


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Still not sure that it's euonymus but I'll concede to you. Both it and vinca were/are invasive in Ohio which is a lot colder than GA--I tore out bunches when I was landscaping there.. I would love to shoot the landscapers who blithely sell pachysandra, English ivy and those 2 to innocent, trusting homeowners who just want something pretty. Southern equivalent? "Hey I have this really neat vine--it's imported--very special--but has naturalized nicely to this area---you won't have to ever mow that bank every again...." Of course if you don't keep it contained your house will be swallowed.


----------



## JustRandy (May 28, 2013)

Oooh that pachysandra looks nice too 

Well, if not purple wintercreeper, then what else could it be?


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

I said you're probably right and I think you are. Don't let anyone trick you into kudzu. My favorite ground cover? Snow in the Summer https://www.google.com/search?q=cer...hoGYCg&sqi=2&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1024&bih=624 I grew it in MD and in Ohio; it behaved. Would it in GA? Don't know. But it's different. BTW I was all set to put in Elephant ears here until I was told it will take over in FL--dies back to nothing further north. Lesson learned.


----------



## JustRandy (May 28, 2013)

That's too many flowers for me lol. I'd prefer it if my lil field of clovers didn't have those snowballs on poles sticking up.


----------

